# Convicts are here Ft Pickens



## bryansul (Mar 14, 2011)

Went to Ft Pickens Friday morning with the wife and a couple dozen fiddlers. Spent a couple hours at the jetty to see if the sheepshead were in yet, but nothing. Stopped by the pier to give away the rest of my fiddlers, but as we walked up, several guys were hooked up on convicts. So spent another hour there to use up the bait. Coolers being filled, and the March excitement in the air. Landed this one in the pic on a fiddler, Carolina rig, 25 lb mono, 1.0 mustard circle hook. Cast out parallel to beach from the pier, let sink and very slowly retrieve. The big ole female in the pic broke the barb off my new hook, but I was fortunate to get her in over the railing without a net. Tails up everyone.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice fish now prepare for the hordes to descend upon you as they blot out the sun!!!


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

looks like a good time thks for sharing


----------



## Swampass (Jul 4, 2016)

I went there around lunch time and there must have been 40ish folk on that pier killin the sheep head and the mullet ran through . I did not get a bite but i didnt stay long to crowded for me .


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

I don't know what's worse, Pickens during convict season or the gulf piers during the ling season


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Your looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

That's a good one. I would like about 4 like that.


----------

